# Apps crashing



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I have recently had problems with my ipod touch fourth generation having app constantly crash. The 2 APs are grand theft auto 3 and Modern Combat 4. I have jailbroke my ipod and cannot figure out why these keep crashing. Please help.


----------



## Davetech255 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is it a tether jailbreak? If so you need to reboot the ipod touch by hooking it up to your computer. Safari mail apps and cydia will not work unless you use Redsnow to reboot the ipod.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

No iOS 5.1.1 they worked before I jailbroke it so it's not the os.


----------



## Davetech255 (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay what you could try is download the 5.1.1 firmware and restore it through Itunes than try the jailbreak process over. I have a ipod touch 4th gen running 6.01 and it is jailbroken. I just pointed it at the old 6.0 firmware using Redsnow.


----------

